# BNR Crackle Tune COMING SOON! (Video inside!)



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You asked for it, we made it. SNAP CRACKLE POP


I like!

What do we lose by going this route?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

A little MPG maybe because we have to spray fuel on decel where before it would cut the fuel off


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Is it tuned to only happen in first gear? Or does this happen every time on decel?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

any sweet cruze black friday sales on tunes?

still nervous as **** about getting a tune despite wanting one due to having under 5k miles.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

crunch21 said:


> any sweet cruze black friday sales on tunes?
> 
> still nervous as **** about getting a tune despite wanting one due to having under 5k miles.


We've got some wicked deals going on right now Sales/Markdowns


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

You can do this without disabling decell fuel cutoff.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

From what I understand, this is just extra fuel burning in the exhaust? Only thing besides lower MPG is it may burn out the cat sooner? But it wont cause any engine damage?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

For those not on facebook, this is officially available!


Check out the blog post, which answers most questions


BNR CRACKLE TUNE RELEASE- GM LUV/LUJ 1.4T


----------

